# High gluten flour



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

All right all you bakers out there...I've got a question that's actually serious and not my usual goofing around. I work for an Italian guy who owns a restaurant and just reopened after six months of renovations. He never had pizza on the menu, but he hired me for that (I have good baking skills in this area...) and I have been kicking around dough recipe "tune-ups". I have a simple recipe I have worked with for many years that just uses an all purpose flour. It's good and the crust is tasty and texturally pleasant. He asked me about high gluten flour/bread flour insted of using all purpose. Any thoughts on using a high gluten for application of pizza dough? Will it effect my other ingredients like yeast? With a higher protein flour, will I need to adjust my method for mixing? What are your thoughts?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

TBickle,
where are you located? You probably want to track down a patent.


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

C'mon, Panini, why do want to bust my b*lls here? I have a legitimate question and you have to be a goon?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

"Patent" is a high gluten flour.
Also called Hi Ratio Flour, Hi Gluten Flour, High Protein flour or Bread Flour.

If you are happy with your dough, you may not want to change to a high gluent flour because high gluten has more structure, gets tighter when developed than AP. 
Test it out by exchanging High Gluten for the AP in 10% increments each time you make the dough to see if you like the texture.
What is your formula?
Any fats?
:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I totally understand your responce. My post was way to short.
TBickle,
Your area is because I wanted to see if you are getting winter or spring wheat this time of year.
If you're using an APFthat is working, I would just make sure that the protien does not vary that much. Consistancy is more important after developement.
Patents are a blend with minimal variation.
Like MBrown says, what are you working with and how are you holding?
Pan


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Although the word "patent" can be used for different purposes in the milling industry one would typically associate it with a "bread" flour of a protein level of about 11 to 12%. For those used to using APF; which may have a protein content of about 10%, patent may seem like high-protein (gluten) flour but it really isn't. High gluten flour would be more in the realm of 12-13% protein and up. 

"Hi Ratio" flour is more correctly a term used in cake baking. Hi ratio flour (cake flour) along with Hi Ratio shortenings allow a formula with a higher level of sugar than flour.

The higher the protein you go the increased absorption (water) the recipe will have. Mixing will take longer. The crust should become tougher. Another route you could investigate is to keep the current flour you have and work in some small amounts of vital wheat gluten which is solely the protein portion of flour dried and ground to a fine powder. Increased water will be needed.

I know a lot of people use the term "high gluten" but more correct would be high protein. It really isn't gluten until the flour (protein) and water combine in a mixer (to full development) to form the elastic, extensible mass called gluten.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CookieGuy,
You are so correct. What we need to do in our responces is to take into consideration the baker who is not in a commercial setting. I can never recall anyone ever using the term High Protien flour, although I have asked for it. So I'd hate for someone to rack their brains looking for high protien, even if it is the correct terminology.
I don't advise to many people on flours or brands because they differ greatly. I do know that off brand APF's can be very inconsistant requiring someone to constantly tinker.

Quote
Although the word "patent" can be used for different purposes in the milling industry one would typically associate it with a "bread" flour of a protein level of about 11 to 12%. For those used to using APF; which may have a protein content of about 10%, patent may seem like high-protein (gluten) flour but it really isn't. High gluten flour would be more in the realm of 12-13% protein and up. 

I agree, but the patent will usually remain the same wheat, whether it be red,spring,winter,etc.
With pizza, I personally like to move down the protien scale, starting high(+pro) replacing on down(-pro). I find it much easier to find the consistancy I want especially in pizza, my dough is really slack but I need the protien.
Wasn't contradicting, just trying to add.
BTW apprenticing overseas high gluten was mostly called high protien.


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Pannini...sorry for getting my guns on. I thought you were jerking me around. Today was my day off, but I went in and made a times 3 batch using AP and then brought a tray of the dough upstairs and and baked pies for all of the staff just to see where I was. I think I killed my yeast Satuday and that's why I had trouble. Today, the fresh dough was beautiful! I still would like learn more about flours. Any thoughts?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I learned a lot about flour from a book called "On Food and Cooking" by McGee. I've done a lot of experimenting over the years and have found a good selection at my local Whole Foods. I wish I could remember the brand, but there is one brand that has many different kinds that I always like. It's got blue and white packaging.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Free Riders suggestion is a great one Tbickle. The book is chock full of information on all things food science if you work in the kitchen at home or professional check the book out its GREAT! Sorry I am a big fan of Mr Mcgees.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

As if there's someone who knows food who isn't!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know CC I have spoken to some who did'nt know who he was what he wrote. I guess it depends on what circle your in. 

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------

